# Order Your SMF Logo Apparel



## TulsaJeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is the link to the SMF stuff at CafePress..

http://www.cafepress.com/smf_stuff

If anyone has any questions or notices a problem let me know. Be sure to read the shipping policies, return policies, etc. before ordering as I am not able to deal with any of that due to how CafePress works.

I even added the thong for those who "seem" interested


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 3, 2007)

I copied Jeff's post with the cafepress address and made this a sticky to help keep it from getting lost for now. 

Thanks for your efforts Jeff!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 4, 2007)

Bout time ya done sumpthin!!


----------



## ravenclan (Oct 14, 2009)

not sure about the others but i get most of my BBQ on my shirt !!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats what Aprons are for


----------

